# Bremont MBIII Special Military Project Secondary Market



## Z06driver (Dec 19, 2007)

Obviously some MBIIIs are on secondary market which gives an idea of asking prices and rough valuation; however i don't see any special projects for sale. What's the consensus on whether Bremont military special projects adds/subtracts value from comparable "base" offering.

The item in question is a "Tailhooker" with a rather unique 3 dimensional face. Were "regular" MBIII available with TI barrels and clear case backs?

Great watch and I've enjoyed it for 4 years, but looking at a GS Spring Drive Snowflake so examining financing options.

Thanks!


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Yours is one of the more interesting special editions I have seen and is quite unusual so may sell better that some others.

The issue though is that the organisation / unit etc. which the watch has been commissioned by only means something to a very small amount of people and really limits the potential audience. 

If for instance I have never flown an F16, it would be a bit weird for me to buy/wear one, as such I think the resale may be hit- Bremonts resale value doesn't seem to be the best anyway and on Ebay alot of the special edition a don't seem to sell that well.


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

I really wish i was stationed around enough CG pilots interested in a LE to make it happen.

I think you could look at what similar age/condition base models are going for then add a couple hundred. The ones you see on eBay are often absurdly priced. Military variants are special and different, but not really much more valuable.


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it would depend on the model and whether the buyer has to have an affinity, for instance, with the plane or squandron represented by the watch. I could go for one of those where by the military bases demark the 24 hour time zones (on a World Timer)... if I could find one.


----------



## J Fix (Dec 10, 2018)

It's mainly a niche market for military enthusiasts. But yes, in some instances people are willing to pay a little bit more if the squadron or unit means something to them or if it's supposedly 'combat worn'. I personally have squadron watches from both Omega (X-33) and Fortis (B-42), but both of my watches came from original orders from my squadrons. I considered contacting Bremont for a squadron order, but they're a bit more cost prohibitive...so probably a no-go.


----------



## Z06driver (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Guess I'll just start at an average price for MBIII and see what happens. Anyone use Chrono 24 -- comments good/bad?

J Fix; also have a squadron issued X-33 from 2000 -- great watch and no complaints on original purchase price either


----------



## dpearson_TSV (Dec 25, 2019)

J Fix said:


> I considered contacting Bremont for a squadron order, but they're a bit more cost prohibitive...so probably a no-go.


I have an ALT1-C special project, the price (compared to the retail version), was far lower than military watches from other brands I'd been offered in the past.

I even got a factory tour and met one of the founders when I picked it up


----------



## Z06driver (Dec 19, 2007)

Thought I’d bump this up to see if anyone could recommend an online dealer that is friendly to buying Bremont.

Recently acquired a grail so looking to offset the purchase price.


----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)

I’ve got the same watch. Did you put any custom engraving on the caseback? I got mine from Bremont last summer for around $3500 I think. What is your grail watch?


----------



## Z06driver (Dec 19, 2007)

HyFlyer said:


> I’ve got the same watch. Did you put any custom engraving on the caseback? I got mine from Bremont last summer for around $3500 I think. What is your grail watch?


Got the display caseback and titanium barrel.

IIRC, engraving was mandatory. I put my callsign on it. Was #11 off the Tailhook line.

Just out of curiosity, what is the SN up too.

Rolex GMT II CHNR Rootbeer, new from AD.

Cheers

Shaggy


----------

